# Entre Serras



## Teles (11 Dez 2007 às 23:36)

Boas eu moro entre duas serras Montejunto e perto de Candeeiros, o clima aqui parece de outro mundo ex:neva nos candeiros e chove no mantejunto
 aqui as vezez, que e 600m mais baixo por vezes quase cai neve alguem me pode explicar?


----------



## Santos (12 Dez 2007 às 00:30)

teles disse:


> Boas eu moro entre duas serras Montejunto e perto de Candeeiros, o clima aqui parece de outro mundo ex:neva nos candeiros e chove no mantejunto
> aqui as vezez, que e 600m mais baixo por vezes quase cai neve alguem me pode explicar?



Olá Teles, benvindo sejas
Pois eu também estou perto de Montejunto e neva por cá por muito estranho que possa parecer algumas vezes, estou também eu rodeado de serras de maior e/ou menor elevação o que talvez possa criar um micro clima por cá, chego a ter variadissimas vezes temperaturas de -3 ou -4


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Dez 2007 às 00:55)

Estive nos alvados este fim-de-semana, local bastante bonito mas não o imagino com neve. costuma nevar com que frequência?


----------



## Teles (12 Dez 2007 às 01:05)

sim de vez enquado a ultima vez foi a dois anos


----------

